# Odorless marijuana oil extraction(butane honey oil, Ether, iso alcohol)



## UsedBongWater (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been researching several methods to extract the thc out of the chronic and I have been looking for an odorless extraction method. By odorless I mean when smoked no one will be able to tell if im smoking weed. A method where I can put the oil in some tobacco and put it inside a cigarette and get high in front of a police officer and have him think nothing of it.


----------



## UsedBongWater (Apr 17, 2006)

No one knows?
I know there are plenty of knowledgable posters on this forum.
C'mon somebody knows an extraction method.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm gonna move this over to the hash section. thats probably why it hasn't got replied to.


----------



## UsedBongWater (Apr 18, 2006)

Does Butane honey oil have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?
Does oil extracted with 190 proof alcohol have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?
Does oil extracted with pet ether have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?
Does oil extracted with hexane have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?

Are there other extraction methods that might work better in making an odorless smoking oil?


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 18, 2006)

in the book cannabis alchemy by d.gold he decribes a process which pure thc oil can be made but only by labratory settings and a very good understanding of chemistry probaly needed to carry it out.The method is based on fractional distillation and chromatography. The end of the book there is a few q&a's that talk about washing the weed before extraction with water like also i've seen posted on this site as for no smell would not the water take care of it for i've only tried the butane method for oil no washing to test for myself a couple of times


----------



## Ogof (Apr 18, 2006)

UsedBongWater said:
			
		

> Does Butane honey oil have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?
> Does oil extracted with 190 proof alcohol have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?
> Does oil extracted with pet ether have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?
> Does oil extracted with hexane have the typical marijuana smell to it when smoked?
> ...



In my opinion oil smells like oil when heated.  I do not think it smells like cannabis at all. The different extraction methods will smell similar depending on how much of the media you use for the extraction is left.
You can use acetone, it does a good job.
If it is organic and you vaporize it, it will have some typeof odor.
I would now use 190 proof achohol. I would hope there is less carcinogens in that method of extraction.

That's my opinion. I hope it helps.


----------

